# Georgeoj   will be missed



## Rob1020 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, 

 I wanted to post on these forums that my father, long time member and friend to many on here has passed away. He has been collecting for MANY years 
 and I know he has some old time friends and new friends he has made on these forums. He LOVED being a part of this community. 

 He passed away last night ( Sat June 29th ) at 7 pm. You can pm me if you need any more information. 
 I will post this in another thread to make sure it gets seen. 

 Thank you, 
 Rob


----------



## dewdog (Jun 30, 2013)

[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 30, 2013)

We are very sorry for your loss Rob. Best wishes to you and your family. Thanks for posting this, We will miss him here. God bless.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 30, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 30, 2013)

I meant to post my comment here and not "general chat" but I guess I mixed them up.

 I wondered how he could have missed this.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/RETENTIVE-FRUIT-JAR-DUG%25%25%25/m-615699/tm.htm

 That ones for you George. You will be missed.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  []
 He was very knowledgeable and passionate about jars from both sides of the border.   
 Indeed he will be missed.
 Revelation 21:3,4


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to here about George. I'll miss his posts.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 30, 2013)

Rob , So sorry to hear about your families loss, ABN and the JAR section will not be the same without him.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 30, 2013)

Rob, I'm so sorry for you loss, and for our forum's loss as well.  He was a great asset to our community.  -Tammy


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 30, 2013)

Of all the bad news lately, this just adds to the list.  Another Old friend has left us.  He was ojn my list to write to today about a jar I have that broke yesterday.  Life gets tough when we loose our friends.  RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (Jun 30, 2013)

This is, indeed, sad news but we all appreciate your letting us know, We shortly would have been wondering as we looked forward to his posts. May God comfort and strengthen you in your loss.


----------



## timmy (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear of George's passing. Was just about to post pics of a couple jars that I have and was looking forward to his comments.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 30, 2013)

So very sorry to hear of this. Always looked forward to his threads about a new jar or two. He will be greatly missed & I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 30, 2013)

Im very sorry for your loss...my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> So sorry for your loss.  []
> He was very knowledgeable and passionate about jars from both sides of the border.
> ...


  Last Post 6/26/2013 1:36:38 PM
  Last Login 6/29/2013 6:34:44 AM


----------



## tftfan (Jun 30, 2013)

SO sorry to hear this. George will be missed !


----------



## MNJars (Jul 1, 2013)

I am so very saddened to hear this news. My prayers are with your family. George will be missed here.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Jul 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  It was very thoughtful of you to let us know.  

 Jerry


----------



## idigjars (Jul 1, 2013)

Rob, very sorry to hear about your Dad.  George was a very generous & great man and he sure loved his whittled jars.  He will be very missed.  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.   Best regards.   Paul


----------



## jimsears (Jul 2, 2013)

George looked for beauty rather than money in his jars and he shared the joy he found with others in the hobby.  He will be missed.

 Jim Sears


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 3, 2013)

So sad to read this, I'm very sorry for your loss Rob. I really enjoyed talking to George at bottle shows. The jar collection community has lost a great asset


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 3, 2013)

There's Citron very crude jar waiting in the sky... I just seen this.. he was a nice guy an I enjoyed his post...


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 4, 2013)

Rob,

 Myself and a lot of folks on here marveled at your dad's crude jars!  Like us he saw beauty in the individuality, the nonconformist nature of certain glass as in certain human beings.  What a boring world this would be if we were all the same but instead there exists infinite variety!  You are a lucky man to have someone so unique as a father and by your bothering to contact us to share this sad news, he was also a lucky man to have you for a son.  We as a group have not been around but slightly over ten years thanks to this wonderful man named Roger. In those few years our little dysfunctional group has bonded around bottles, many, many friendships have formed and with great sadness we have said goodbye to what seems like way too many but in actuality has been a handful of some of the most unique souls ever to walk the planet.  If there's anything we can do now or in the future to help, just let us know.  I raise a bottle pic in honor of your dad, I hope my fellow members will join me.


----------

